
If You Talk to Bots, You’re Talking to Their Bosses - eprime
https://howwegettonext.com/if-you-talk-to-bots-youre-talking-to-their-bosses-cd8e390c242f#.lqozk891f
======
eprime
"Amy is keen to tell you that her ability to schedule your meetings is “like
magic,” rather than, say, the end result of using venture capitalists’ money
to pay highly trained machine-learning software engineers."

Bots and AI seem to have a conflict or trade off, which seems similar to all
computing technologies, namely user experience. We should want to design
interfaces which appear like magic, that have less friction to the user.
Should bot / AI interfaces seem as easy to use as web pages? Do we really
deceive for this class of technology? If we do, then I would suggest that
virtual reality would have more ethical consideration. When we live in VR, our
immersion levels skyrocket, we behave more closely to our true selves.
Combining the two - AI/Bots in Virtual Reality could provide an even greater
challenge.

~~~
dang
I agree that E-Prime is interesting and so is Korzybski and all that, but
novelty accounts and single-purpose accounts aren't allowed on HN, so we're
banning this one.

The threads are supposed to be conversations, and such accounts make them less
so. For good conversation, people need to feel that they're communicating in
good faith with other individuals. Anonymity is fine on HN but there needs to
still be a person, not an abstraction, at the other end.

